# CUAUHTEMOC: THE AZTEC WARRIOR!!



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Here I am again! after a short absence.
I stayed with some work on the table, which I am about to show you.

First, a piece which I named* "Cuauhtemoc"* (for those unfamiliar with the history of Mexico, my beloved and dangerous country, a little reading here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuauhtémoc )
Cuauhtemoc was an Aztec ruler at the time of the conquistadores, the Spanish who *burned his feet* as torture, to obtain information about ... I think some Aztec treasure.

but he remained *firm *as a rock!! and did not say a single-little word to those sons of... spain, or as we say here in Mexico "le pelaron las merititas muelas" LOL

so, as a tribute, I´ve burned the "foot" of my fork LOL + LOL

allways waiting for your comments.

Thanks for watching.

... oh! and I almost forgot!!...

... *VIVA MEXICO!!*


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I love the slingshot and the story behind it.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Cool a slingshot with history! Nice tribute! And great looking slingshot! 
I was allso thinking of burning, my slingshot! Didi you use Fire? I was plabning on leving it in the oven for a couple of minutes!
I did that (By misstake) to my fryingpan with a wood handle and it came out nice with a black coulor!
Did you polish it befor the burn or after?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Cool a slingshot with history! Nice tribute! And great looking slingshot!
> I was allso thinking of burning, my slingshot! Didi you use Fire? I was plabning on leving it in the oven for a couple of minutes!
> I did that (By misstake) to my fryingpan with a wood handle and it came out nice with a black coulor!
> Did you polish it befor the burn or after?


yes, in fact, burned in the stove, remove the burner temporarily, so I get a flame about 15 cm.
do it fast or you'll start to hear fireworks in the wood, which is not good at all.

after the timber is cooled, it must be sanded up to 2000 grits.
is hard work but it's fun to "do more with less"

good luck !!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think I could have burned such a lovely slingshot myself! But I also like the story behind it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great looking shooter. Good naming, too.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

nice and strong!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

So...you're saying that lovely piece of wood you created is guilty by association?







Fine Work Josh







Proves that no matter how hot it gets, craftsmanship shows through.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hola Josh! Me gusta mucho Compa - tambien historia de pais! Buena suerte Flatband!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, beautiful craftsmanship.
Martin


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> Very nice, beautiful craftsmanship.
> Martin


thank you very much, coming from an excellent craftsman, is a very flattering comment
(you are ALL excelent craftsmans... dont get me wrong







)


----------



## Jedi (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> Here I am again! after a short absence.
> I stayed with some work on the table, which I am about to show you.
> 
> First, a piece which I named* "Cuauhtemoc"* (for those unfamiliar with the history of Mexico, my beloved and dangerous country, a little reading here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuauhtémoc )
> ...


Chaneke, you are right about Cuahtemoc, the first Mexican hero. Not only the Spaniards, did not crack him, he showed them how to live and died with proud. The Spaniards also made him walk after they burned his feet. He did always standed proud and is a inspiration to all Mexicans. "Acaso yo estoy en un lecho de rosas?" One of his most famous phrases. *VIVA MEXICO!!!*http://sinarkalli.mx.tripod.com/cuauhtemoc.jpg
Your slingshot is a nice tribute to a real worrior. Thanks for make us proud.


----------

